# Did she or didn't she?



## aero (May 23, 2012)

An elderly widow and widower were dating for about five years. The man finally decided to ask her to marry. She immediately said "yes". 

The next morning when he awoke, he couldn't remember what her answer was! "Was she happy? I think so, wait, no, she looked at me funny..." 

After about an hour of trying to remember to no avail, he got on the telephone and gave her a call. Embarrassed, he admitted that he didn't remember her answer to the marriage proposal. 

"Oh", she said, "I'm so glad you called. I remembered saying 'yes' to someone, but I couldn't remember who it was."


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude I'm liking your sense of humor aero. Great jokes. Most of yours are new to me which is nice!


----------



## MountainBro (Jul 2, 2012)

I love that joke, great stuff!


----------

